# Shedding tool



## dnh314 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, what shedding tools do you guys use to help control shedding that doesn't ruin your dogs coat? I used the furminator on my dog for a few months and it just really thinned out her coat and made it look really unhealthy, at first I thought it had something to do with her diet and switched foods a few times but it didn't help and finally realized it was because of the furminator.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I just use an undercoat rake. It takes out the dead undercoat but doesn't ruin the topcoat. I found one at Walmart for 4.95, it actually had the long teeth also.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> I just use an undercoat rake. It takes out the dead undercoat but doesn't ruin the topcoat. I found one at Walmart for 4.95, it actually had the long teeth also.


Same here. Keep it simple.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Me too. Just an undercoat rake. I have never used a furminator.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I use to be a dog groomer and my favorite all around tool that also works good for the GSD is a "greyhound" comb. The real "greyhound" combs are made in Belgium. Pricey but they last forever and work great. I tried a similar comb but a cheaper imitation; no go. It seemed to slide thru the coat instead of grabbing the blowing undercoat. I swear by this comb. I've tried rakes but still like my Greyhound. JMO


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

oh yea, I got a couple of those for the show dogs. Love those combs. Best place to buy them at a good price is at a dog show...


----------



## dnh314 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Appreciate all the help! The rake is a lot better priced than the furminator too =)


----------



## Nancy Glenn (Apr 28, 2011)

I've used the same undercoat rake brush everyone else has been talking about too. It worked great and I no longer have to deal with the mess of hair everywhere like i did before. You will like its performance I think, I know I did.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I was looking at rakes at walmart. I was worried about it scratching the skin. Does it not go all the way to the skin?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I use this (for heavy shedding when i can SEE the tufts of fur working their way out) but regularly brushing i use an undercoat rake or slicker brush. 

Amazon.com: Oster Clean & Healthy Shedzilla Professional De-Shedding Tool: Home & Garden


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

After you groom your gsd does he/she not shed much after? and if you groom twice a week will you not really notice hair all around the place? or would you have to groom more?.
This is going to sound silly but when I had my 1st dog growing up it was a poodle mix and when her hair got longer, right about the time she need to go for a hair cut, I remember her sometimes getting poop stuck on her back leg hair after going... while poop haha does this happen with the gsd too? 
Dog hair doesn't bug me but I'd like to keep it under control.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

scuba_bob said:


> After you groom your gsd does he/she not shed much after? and if you groom twice a week will you not really notice hair all around the place? or would you have to groom more?.
> This is going to sound silly but when I had my 1st dog growing up it was a poodle mix and when her hair got longer, right about the time she need to go for a hair cut, I remember her sometimes getting poop stuck on her back leg hair after going... while poop haha does this happen with the gsd too?
> Dog hair doesn't bug me but I'd like to keep it under control.


 
i dont have that problem with my dogs. never have. its the longer coated dogs who generally have that issue. I use my de-shedder on them once a week now only if needed. Beyond that there isnt a lot of fur floating around. When they start shedding heavily they get a thorough heavy brushing and basic brushing after that and its under control


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I use both a furminator and a rake that has rotating tines that will reach the skin. The furminator works great for touch-up work and just general maintenance, but it's the rake that is a real lifesaver during coat-blowing time.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Metal shedding blades and rubber curry combs can pull out a lot of dead hair, too.  I personally like the furminator, but if used with a heavy hand, it can pull out TOO much hair.


----------

